# Garpal Gumnut's Blog



## Garpal Gumnut (30 September 2007)

It looks now as if the Generals will win out this time, but freedom always wins out against the junta. It may cost more lives, or else a push from the Chinese.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 February 2009)

I have never met Kristy, but have met her grandfather Russ Hinze.

He was the only glutton I have ever supped with who didn't dribble. What class.

I wouldn't mind if Kristy dribbled when we meet.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 February 2009)

I met Joh once, he was much smaller than I thought he would be, had a limp and seemed quite an unreasonable godbothering little bugger. It goes to show that anyone can become a Premier in Australia. He was a bit like Rudd really. Does Rudd have a limp?

gg


----------

